# Culvert help!



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Forest Meister said:


> Especially if it is a very old metal culvert. On certain types of soils metal culverts seem to corrode more quickly than on other types of soil. If they develop a hole, cleaning them out might be only a temporary solution. FM


We had an issue with a metal one collapsing at our property that created a headache. It didn't fully collapse, but collapsed enough that all the debris that flowed through caused a "clot" so it would continually get plugged. Ended up replacing it with a much bigger one and added quite a bit more "fill" to the road above it to distribute the weight and prevent a future collapse.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

ReallyBigFish said:


> So this culvert has been clogged for who knows how long. I moved in two years ago. Tired of pumping water out. The ground is so saturated right now it’s not absorbing any water. The culvert is packed solid. I’m going to try the sewer jetter hose that miruss linked above. Hopefully it does the trick.


That jetter hose does sound like a good solution. I have a pipe (chainlink fence top rail) with a rounded piece of 2x6 bolted on the end. I used it in conjunction with my power washer to clean out my culvert a couple of times. I am in Burton (near Center and Davison Roads) and you can have it for free if you want to come and get it. It gives you that little extra motivation to move the dirt around. I will never use it again.

I have supposedly been on the "ditch list" in Burton for 3 years. I suspect they will never come out and fix things.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Duckman. If the jetter hose doesn’t do the trick I’ll pm you to set up a time to come get that.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I am just gonna dig mine up and put in a new one. My culvert is about a foot higher than the bottom of the ditch and it holds water upstream like crazy.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mustang72 said:


> pull a tire through it





sparky18181 said:


> Find a midget and give them a bucket and small shovel and tell them you ll see them on the other side 😆😎😆😎


Or combine these two ideas a pull a midget through it.😂


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

OH NO, you should say "height impaired person."


----------

